# Il fallimento di Guardiola al Bayern.



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Sì, ora è ufficiale. A meno di clamorosi (anzi, folli) ribaltoni tra una settimana, l'esperienza di Guardiola al Bayern è un fallimento. Era stato chiamato per vincere tutto. Ha vinto due campionati (il minimo sindacale) ma, al livello europeo (il vero obiettivo del Bayern, ed alla portata) è stato distrutto ed umiliato. L'anno scorso dal Real Madrid, quest'anno dal Barcellona. Risultati tondi, netti, umilianti per una corazzata come il Bayern.

Penso che la sua avventura in Germania sia agli sgoccioli. E' un ottimo allenatore. Bravissimo. Ma non è un fenomeno assoluto come molti lo dipingevano.

Come ripeto nelle ultime settimane, per filosofia, storia, stile, sarebbe l'allenatore ideale per il nuovo Milan (con capitali da investire, si spera). A Monaco ha fallito. Punto. Ora dovrebbe mettersi in discussione e ripartire. Proprio da una società come il Milan.

Al City, il suo fallimento continuerebbe. A valanga.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Il bayern di heynkes era fantastico in tutto e per tutto.Faceva un calcio totale,divertente e concreto.Guardiola ha tutt'altra filosofia.Apprezzo quello che ha fatto.Si è rimesso in gioco andando in una squadra che aveva vinto tutto,privandosi di Messi etc.E' un uomo da rispettare e per me è un grandissimo allenatore.E' una persona intelligente,da questi fallimenti imparerà molto.
Tutti i più grandi allenatori hanno subito grandi batoste nella loro carriera,nessuno è perfetto!Staremo a vedere che succederà.

Mi piacerebbe vedere Klopp sulla panchina del Bayern.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma era scontato.. lo hai detto anche tu quando è stato ufficializzato che era un rischio

Il Bayern veniva da 3 finali in 4 anni con un triplete.. è venuto praticamente a "ciclo chiuso".

Guardiola ha fallito.. quest'anno poi è stato un disastro dagli ottavi in poi le partite fuori casa. Pareggio con lo schaktar, sconfitto col Porto sconfitta col Barca..

Io, lo vorrei, è il più adatto al Milan come è stato detto. Conosce l'italiano, conosce il calcio italiano, il Milan è la perfetta moglie per tradizione e cultura.

In Premier? Al City? Una squadra senza prestigio e con una cultura nata da qualche anno.

Ovviamente con un Milan che vuole tornare...altrimenti ciao


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2015)

Oggi comunque a livello di organico non c'era partita. Ma proprio perchè erano più scarsi doveva fare meno lo spavaldo.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Maggio 2015)

Ha fatto bene ovunque tranne in Champions clamorosamente. Spero venga da noi comunque, a me piace il suo gioco.


----------



## Renegade (6 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il bayern di heynkes era fantastico in tutto e per tutto.Faceva un calcio totale,divertente e concreto.Guardiola ha tutt'altra filosofia.Apprezzo quello che ha fatto.Si è rimesso in gioco andando in una squadra che aveva vinto tutto,privandosi di Messi etc.E' un uomo da rispettare e per me è un grandissimo allenatore.E' una persona intelligente,da questi fallimenti imparerà molto.
> Tutti i più grandi allenatori hanno subito grandi batoste nella loro carriera,nessuno è perfetto!Staremo a vedere che succederà.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe vedere Klopp sulla panchina del Bayern.



A parte Klopp, che al Bayern non vorrò mai vederlo, quoto TUTTO. E aggiungo:



Renegade ha scritto:


> Rimangio tutto ciò che ho detto sul collettivo meglio dell'individuo. Il miglior calciatore della storia contro la miglior squadra al mondo ne esce sempre vincitore, quand'è in forma.
> Partita che doveva terminare sul 0-0 per via di Guardiola, andato lì appositamente per ottenere tale risultato. Non ha fatto altro che chiudere gli spazi ed è stato privo di inventiva. E c'è chi accusa Allegri o Mourinho di difensivismo. Tra l'altro poteva benissimo finire 6-0. Troppo squilibrio tra le due. Non ci fosse stato Neuer il Bayern sarebbe crollato anche prima. Comunque il numero 10 ha predicato nel deserto per 70 min. Suarez è un fenomeno, seppur esploso tardi, ma è indisciplinato tatticamente, se non proprio ignorante. Anche lo stesso Neymar in questa partita si è svegliato tardi. Tutto è cambiato perché è stato MESSI a volerlo. Messi ha rivoluzionato ancora una volta il suo modo di giocare, tornando nell'olimpo. Un peccato non abbia fatto lo stesso contro la Germania. Incredibile come un solo uomo abbia cambiato la partita.
> Non esistono paragoni con Cristiano Ronaldo... Messi è il calciatore più forte al mondo, se non della storia stessa. Vamos Barcelona! Che goduria vedere i crucchi umiliati. Ora spero in Juventus-Barcellona come finale.
> 
> PS. Arbitraggio completamente pro-Bayern. Vergognoso Rizzoli.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2015)

Mi sono sempre chiesto cosa c'azzeccasse col Bayern e la filosofia di gioco dei tedeschi. E' come mettere Mourinho al Barcellona dai. Alcantara e Xabi non sono bastati: le punte e tutto il resto della squadra non c'entrano nulla col tiki taka.


----------



## Iblahimovic (6 Maggio 2015)

Guardiola e più adatto a noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2015)

Mettetevi il cuore in pace, non succederà mai


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Per quel che vale la dirigenza del Bayern non lo ama....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Quoto tutto quanto. E' stato umiliato nella peggior modo possibile in Europa. Quella di l'anno scorso poteva starci, servirgli, imparare, ma quest'anno l'obiettivo era vincere e basta. Ha fallito.

Quoto anche il discorso sul Milan. Al City non è adatto oppure ci sarebbe il Manchester United, ma ha Van Gaal.
Deve partire dal basso ora.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2015)

Beh togliamo al Barcellona Suarez, Messi, Iniesta e Alba e Mascherano, ed aggiungiamo gli assenti al Bayern e vediamo, secondo me l'errore di Guardiola è stato quello di non "accontentarsi" dell'uno a zero...poi oh se dall'altra parte c'è un alieno....semmai il vero fail fu la semifinale col Real dell'anno scorso.

Comunque è vero che mettere un latino ad allenare la squadra più teutonica di tedeschia non è stato un colpo di genio. 

Lo vorrei al Milan? Si, però non verrà perché quello che prende Guardiola in un anno, il Milan lo spende per tutta la campagna acquisti-cessioni.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Maggio 2015)

Il nuovo Milan è ancora un'incognita totale. Fino a prova contraria, al momento siamo in mano alla stessa società che negli ultimi anni ha messo 0 euro per il mercato e si è affidata ad allenatori esordienti.
Nel caso dovessimo finire in mani buone e a breve, è ovvio che prendere Guardiola, qualora anche il Bayern lo esonerasse, sarebbe una grossa dimostrazione di una rinnovata voglia di vincere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Un bluff di allenatore, basti vedere il Barcellona che con uno scarsone come Luis Enrique è una macchina da guerra. Prende solo squadre già fatte e già rodate da altri.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Maggio 2015)

Togliete Messi al Barcellona e vediamo...non capisco l'astio contro Guardiola, gli manca mezza squadra e comunque va al Camp Nou a giocarsela...forse preferite l'anti calcio di Mourinho? Le sceneggiate che impone ai suoi giocatori? Il sistematico protestare?

La partita l'ha vinta *Messi*, non l'ha vinta Luigi Enrico e non l'ha persa Guardiola.


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Maggio 2015)

Il Bayern di Henyckes era superiore.


----------



## S T B (7 Maggio 2015)

magari... provocazione: se davvero torna Ibra, Guardiola non arriva.
Comunque io ancora sono scettico. Spero davvero che si voglia tornare grandi. E allora se lo vuoi e hai i soldi va preso Guardiola ancora più di Klopp.


----------



## cremone (7 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Togliete Messi al Barcellona e vediamo...non capisco l'astio contro Guardiola, gli manca mezza squadra e comunque va al Camp Nou a giocarsela...forse preferite l'anti calcio di Mourinho?* Le sceneggiate che impone ai suoi giocatori? Il sistematico protestare?*
> 
> La partita l'ha vinta *Messi*, non l'ha vinta Luigi Enrico e non l'ha persa Guardiola.



Su questi punto Guardiola non è inferiore a Mourinho.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Un bluff di allenatore, basti vedere il Barcellona che con uno scarsone come Luis Enrique è una macchina da guerra. Prende solo squadre già fatte e già rodate da altri.



No dai, non puoi essere serio, il Barcellona da quando è andato via lui è praticamente in autogestione, sono ancora una squadra di Guardiola.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Togliete Messi al Barcellona e vediamo...non capisco l'astio contro Guardiola, gli manca mezza squadra e comunque va al Camp Nou a giocarsela...forse preferite l'anti calcio di Mourinho? Le sceneggiate che impone ai suoi giocatori? Il sistematico protestare?
> 
> La partita l'ha vinta *Messi*, non l'ha vinta Luigi Enrico e non l'ha persa Guardiola.



Anche a me non sembra sto fallimento, il suo Bayern ha dimostrato una superiorità e una continuità all'altezza di Real e Barcellona.
E poi c'è ancora il ritorno da giocare. Ha solo perso una partita al Camp Nou con un Barcellona in formissima, cosa doveva fare per dimostrare qualcosa, andare al Camp Nou con una squadra senza i pezzi migliori e vincere?


----------



## Jaqen (7 Maggio 2015)

Se Lewa a 2 metri dalla porta non avesse sbagliato sullo 0-0.... Il Barca c'ha Messi, ricordiamolo


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2015)

L'errore di Guardiola è stato quello di andare in una squadra e un gruppo già sazio di vittorie. Avessero rifondato e cambiato molto avrebbe avuto un senso, ma così decisamente no.


----------



## mistergao (7 Maggio 2015)

Ma solo io penso che il prossimo allenatore del Bayern sarà un certo Carlo Ancelotti?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No dai, non puoi essere serio, il Barcellona da quando è andato via lui è praticamente in autogestione, sono ancora una squadra di Guardiola.



Quando andrà in una realtà più complicata (City, Arsenal o, perché no, Milan) e vincerà qualcosa, allora sì che per me sarà un allenatore vero

Credo sia facile vincere con Xavi, Iniesta e Messi al loro top o con un esercito nazi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Maggio 2015)

Ecco il mio pensiero sul grande Guardiola, gia espressp qualche settimana fa. Comunque vorrei anche aggiungere che ieri si e visto il peggior aspetto del calcio di Guardiola(espresso da entrambe le squadre): giocatori che arrivano in posizione di tiro e preferiscono un altra passaggio invece di tirare(esempio Rakitic che libero, centrale e 18 metri dalla porta non tira), mi fa infuriare ed e il aspetto peggiore di questo calcio. Fortunatamente Messi a qualche punto ha deciso di tirare.



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per me e il allenatore piu sopravvalutato d'Europa, anche 'per colpa' della sua filosofia e stato creata una imagine di un allenatore che per me non corrisponde alla realta. Il grande e leale Pep, il filosofo...che pero e era dopato durante la sua carriera, ha insultato apertamente i medici del Bayern contro il Leverkusen, fa fuori giocatori di valore e poi non dimentichiamoci delle voci su Fuentes ed il Barcellona di Pep, ovvio che non si puo provare niente, ma il dubbio rimane.
> 
> Tatticamente e estremamente inflessibile e il suo calcio infine e sempre il stesso. Ieri per me il Bayern a tratti ha giocato come il Bayern di Heynckes, non quello di Pep, ed i risultati si sono visti. Un calcio piu diretto, concreto e diretto verso la porta con cross e tiri da fuori. Il classico Bayern di Pep spesso porta la palla in rete e ultimo anno in diverse gare si e arrivato a livelli ridicoli(per esempio nella gara Manchester United - Bayern). Infatti statistacamente nella fase a KO e nelle gare contro le migliori squadre della Bundesliga non sta combinando un granche in questi due anni per ora, i risultati contro Donezk e Porto qui sono le eccezioni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Maggio 2015)

Sentire certe cose su Guardiola mi fa ridere.E' stato il suo fallimento?Ok,può essere,ma etichettarlo come fallito è un'assurdità senza limiti.Ricordo che il Barca stratosferico di Messi,Xavi,Iniesta etc. è stato creato da Guardiola.Ha inventato uno stile di gioco,il tiki-taka (a me non è mai piaciuto) e gli va dato atto di questo.Quello stile l'hanno inventato Messi & Co?Ma per piacere!
Come si fa a definire mediocre un allenatore come Guardiola,non lo so!
Si è visto il Barca di Tito Vilanova e quello del Tata Martino come giocavano.Luis Enrique forse non è nemmeno scarso come sembra o forse lo è,ma la verità è che il Barca di Guardiola si mangia a colazione qualsiasi altro Barcellona della storia,quindi c'è poco da dire.

Ieri Messi ha fatto una partita mostruosa aldilà dei 2 gol e dell'assist.Il Bayern Monaco era decimato,gli mancavano i giocatori migliori: Robben e Ribery e come se al Barca levi Neymar e Messi o Suarez.Cioè ragazzi dai,di cosa stiamo parlando?
Io aspetterei anche il ritorno.Il Bayern quasi sicuramente è fuori,ma non uscirà senza dignità..Anzi combatterà fino all'ultimo e non si sa mai che possa accadere un miracolo.

Pep Guardiola ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare la squadra con il giocatore più forte del mondo,la sua squadra "i suoi figli" per andare in una squadra che aveva già vinto tutto,per rimettersi in gioco in un campionato mai visto.Avrà anche fallito come dite voi,ma definirlo un allenatore mediocre o fallito in generale è pura bestemmia.

Ah si per finire dico una cosa: Guardiola nella conferenza stampa pre partita aveva detto "Il talento non si ferma" parlando di messi...Alla fine sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire..Il talento di Messi non è stato fermato.


----------



## bmb (7 Maggio 2015)

Guardiola con Ibra


----------



## mandraghe (7 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Su questi punto Guardiola non è inferiore a Mourinho.....




Mi permetto di dissentire: quando Guardiola allenava il Barça a fare le sceneggiate erano gli spagnoli, che sta cosa del protestare e di simulare ce l'hanno nel DNA, gli stranieri, Messi, Eto'o, ecc. non facevano le sceneggiate di un Xavi, di un Busquets ecc. Al Bayern sta cosa non l'ho vista.

Se uno guarda le squadre di Mou, nota che lo fanno tutte, lo faceva il Porto, l'Inter, il Chelsea e persino il Madrid (cosa che ha irritato non poco dirigenza e tifoseria dei Blancos).


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire: quando Guardiola allenava il Barça a fare le sceneggiate erano gli spagnoli, che sta cosa del protestare e di simulare ce l'hanno nel DNA, gli stranieri, Messi, Eto'o, ecc. non facevano le sceneggiate di un Xavi, di un Busquets ecc. Al Bayern sta cosa non l'ho vista.
> 
> Se uno guarda le squadre di Mou, nota che lo fanno tutte, lo faceva il Porto, l'Inter, il Chelsea e persino il Madrid (cosa che ha irritato non poco dirigenza e tifoseria dei Blancos).



Concordo.Ricordo che porcheria che era diventato il Real Madrid per colpa di Mourinho.In un Clasico mi pare che fu espulso Pepe e ci fu un putiferio,ovviamente per colpa di Mourinho.Ricordo ancora quando inquadrarono la faccia di CR7...Faceva segno di no col capo ed aveva una faccia assai schifata per quello che stava vedendo.Mou è una m. su ste cose...Guardiola è un signore invece.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2015)

Il limite vero di Guardiola è di conoscere e saper mettere in campo una sola idea di gioco..in questo lo reputo un allenatore mediocre perché un bravo tecnico deve anche saper adattare la squadra alla gara, deve saper fare di necessità virtù se serve..Lui invece si presenta al camp nou con tre difensori per provare a fare la partita..risultato: bayern umiliato che solo grazie al portiere non ha chiuso sotto di 2 gol il primo tempo, si certo messi l'ha decisa, è vero..ma anche dopo l'1-0 il bayern invece di ragionare e provare a limitare i danni si è buttato in cerca del pareggio e si è esposto ai successivi due gol, e potevano essere anche di più..
Guardiola è senza dubbio uno che sa mettere in campo squadre spettacolari, che se la gara gira come dice lui ti domina per 90 minuti mostrandoti i sorci verdi (al milan ce lo ricordiamo bene)..ma è anche un tecnico che non sa mai inventarsi una soluzione diversa se si verifica un problema..


----------



## Albijol (7 Maggio 2015)

Il fallimento di Guardiola è stato l'anno scorso, quest'anno quando hai due dei tuoi tre giocatori più forti fuori gioco io parlerei più di sfortuna che di fallimento.


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Maggio 2015)

non che il bayern monaco arrivi in finale tutti gli anni comunque. Il suo fallimento a livello di risultati è esser arrivato a 90 minuti dalla finale..magari venisse a fallire cosi un po anche da noi


----------



## Torros (7 Maggio 2015)

Togliete al Barca Messi, Neymar e lasciateli un Suarez a mezzo servizio e vedremo dove vanno.
Le partite le vincono i giocatori, se Guardiola avesse avuto tutti i suoi giocatori in condizione e con la rosa al completo finiva in ben altro modo. Guardiola è un grandissimo tecnico che ha creato questo Barca, ma non può fare i miracoli se è costretto a giocare con Thiago Alcantara come ala e senza gente che salta l'uomo.

Barca, fortunato con il Psg-li c'è di mezzo anche la testardaggine di Blanc nel voler far giocare Cavani e Ibra insieme, o uno o l'altro- e fortunato con il Bayern, contro entrambe le squadre il Barca ha giocato contro la squadra B.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ora è ufficiale. A meno di clamorosi (anzi, folli) ribaltoni tra una settimana, l'esperienza di Guardiola al Bayern è un fallimento. Era stato chiamato per vincere tutto. Ha vinto due campionati (il minimo sindacale) ma, al livello europeo (il vero obiettivo del Bayern, ed alla portata) è stato distrutto ed umiliato. L'anno scorso dal Real Madrid, quest'anno dal Barcellona. Risultati tondi, netti, umilianti per una corazzata come il Bayern.
> 
> Penso che la sua avventura in Germania sia agli sgoccioli. E' un ottimo allenatore. Bravissimo. Ma non è un fenomeno assoluto come molti lo dipingevano.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Con uno come lui ripartiremmo alla grandissima. Ma temo resterà un sogno che soltanto una nuova proprietà con ambizioni elevatissime potrebbe realizzare.


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2015)

ad attacchi invertiti secondo voi quanto finiva? ci sono state disattenzioni anche della difesa del Barca, soprattutto nel primo tempo due o tre ripartenze che potevano essere letali, solo che se le ripartenze te le fanno Muller e Lewandosky è una cosa, te le fanno Messi e Neymar è un'altra. Per me il vero fallimento è quello dell'anno scorso, quel ritorno che grida ancora vendetta con una formazione scriteriata, ma per ieri non gli darei grosse colpe. Poi oh c'è ancora il ritorno


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ad attacchi invertiti secondo voi quanto finiva? ci sono state disattenzioni anche della difesa del Barca, soprattutto nel primo tempo due o tre ripartenze che potevano essere letali, solo che se le ripartenze te le fanno Muller e Lewandosky è una cosa, te le fanno Messi e Neymar è un'altra. Per me il vero fallimento è quello dell'anno scorso, quel ritorno che grida ancora vendetta con una formazione scriteriata, ma per ieri non gli darei grosse colpe. Poi oh c'è ancora il ritorno



Ma senza attacchi invertiti con Ribery e Robben sarebbe stata tutt'altra storia. Il Bayern la partita ha provato a farla, non è stato stuprato come può dire il risultato.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Maggio 2015)

Può avere colpe o meno, ma per due anni di fila si avvicina alla finale e viene asfaltato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Maggio 2015)

Ma il problema qui non e solo la gara con il Barcellona che ovviamente si puo perdere. Ma da quando e arrivato Guardiola il Bayern in Champions nella gare ad eliminazione non sta faccendo un granche, specialmente fuoricasa: Manchester United, Real Madrid, Donez, Porto e ora Barcellona. Il Bayern non ha fatto bene in tutte di queste gare.

Anche in Bundes il Bayern di Pep contro le 'grandi'(Dortmund, Wolfsburg, Leverkusen) a livello di risultati nei scontri diretti non ha fatto bene. Asfaltano le piccole squadre, ma contro squadre buone trovano spesso difficolta. Questo si vede anche in Champions. Ridurre le difficolta di Pep ad una gara e assurdo, c'e un problema molto piu grande, la sua inflessibilita tattica.

Po il Barca in difesa gioca con Dani Alves, Alba, Pique e Mascherano, non proprio Nesta, Maldini e Stam. I rincalzi di Ribery e Robben erano Schweinsteiger e Müller, non proprio gli ultimi arrivati. In panchina c'era anche Götze. Il Bayern a livello di rosa e fantastico.


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma senza attacchi invertiti con Ribery e Robben sarebbe stata tutt'altra storia. Il Bayern la partita ha provato a farla, non è stato stuprato come può dire il risultato.



Se Messi non si inventa quei 2 gol magari finiva 1a0 ed era tutto ancora aperto, il calcio si sa che è fatto di episodi. Lui però è un fenomeno e il Bayern nell'ultimo quarto d'ora è andato completamente in bambola. Parlare di fallimento comunque fa abbastanza ridere, un po' come i discorsi che si sentivano con Ancelotti l'anno scorso.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se Messi non si inventa quei 2 gol magari finiva 1a0 ed era tutto ancora aperto, il calcio si sa che è fatto di episodi. Lui però è un fenomeno e il Bayern nell'ultimo quarto d'ora è andato completamente in bambola. Parlare di fallimento comunque fa abbastanza ridere, un po' come i discorsi che si sentivano con Ancelotti l'anno scorso.



Mah io il Bayern l'ho visto proprio spuntato e nonostante tutto qualche pericolo l'ha creato. Con l'attacco al completo un golletto l'avrebbero fatto imho.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (7 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me ha voluto esagerare con gli esperimenti, e non parlo della partita di ieri, ma dell'esperienza al Bayern in generale


----------



## The P (7 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ora è ufficiale. A meno di clamorosi (anzi, folli) ribaltoni tra una settimana, l'esperienza di Guardiola al Bayern è un fallimento. Era stato chiamato per vincere tutto. Ha vinto due campionati (il minimo sindacale) ma, al livello europeo (il vero obiettivo del Bayern, ed alla portata) è stato distrutto ed umiliato. L'anno scorso dal Real Madrid, quest'anno dal Barcellona. Risultati tondi, netti, umilianti per una corazzata come il Bayern.
> 
> Penso che la sua avventura in Germania sia agli sgoccioli. E' un ottimo allenatore. Bravissimo. Ma non è un fenomeno assoluto come molti lo dipingevano.
> 
> ...



C'è da dire a sua discolpa che quest'anno in CL è stato sfortunatissimo: ha trovato il Barcellona nel suo periodo di forma migliore da due anni a questa parte, mentre il Bayern è arrivato con una rosa malconcia, piene da assenze fondamentali e un Lewandosky messo comunque fuori uso dal trauma cranico e gli altri problemi. 

Il tuo ragionamento fila eh, dico solo che a volte un pizzico di fortuna è necessaria.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> C'è da dire a sua discolpa che quest'anno in CL è stato sfortunatissimo: ha trovato il Barcellona nel suo periodo di forma migliore da due anni a questa parte, mentre il Bayern è arrivato con una rosa malconcia, piene da assenze fondamentali e un Lewandosky messo comunque fuori uso dal trauma cranico e gli altri problemi.
> 
> Il tuo ragionamento fila eh, dico solo che a volte un pizzico di fortuna è necessaria.



Si ma questo non spiega le partitacce fuori casa nelle fase ad eliminazioni diretta. in due anni ha vinto solo contro quella squadraccia dell'Arsenal, per il resto non ha mi vinto fuori casa.

Si sono sempre giocati le qualificazioni in mure amiche praticamente. Man intanto che incontri Shaktar, Porto, United, Arsenal va tutto bene. Appena incontri squadra con due balle prendi una piallata.

10 gol tra Real e Barca in semifinale subiti. Guardiola col Bayern si è dimostrato forte solo contro i deboli.

Per me, Guardiola non ha nulla a che fare col Bayern.. magari lo prendessimo noi.. ma siamo dei pezzenti


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2015)

In questa semifinale con il Barca oggettivamente paga l'assenza di fuoriclasse assoluti quali Robben e Ribery, con la scarsa condizione di qualche altro, su tutti Lewandoski.

E' come se ieri sera il Barcellona si fosse presentato senza due delle tre stelle davanti ed una terza in condizioni precarie, sarebbe finita tre a zero?! Per vincere la champions non serve solamente bravura, ma anche fortuna, che ha chiaramente abbandonato i tedeschi in questo finale.

La verità è che i tedeschi avrebbero dovuto giocare vista l'emergenza in tutt'altro modo, a non prenderle e ripartire, ma è evidente non sia nella cultura di Pep che preferisce perdere come ieri sera piuttosto di snaturarsi. 

La vera colpa di Guardiola in questa sua avventura al Bayern è la folle semifinale dello scorso anno, quella è una macchia terribile, sopratutto per com'è andata, in un modo inaccettabile.

Concordo comunque che la sua avventura sia terminata e conoscendolo è pure capace di stare un anno fermo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Maggio 2015)

E' inconcepibile andare a giocare al Camp Nou con quella difesa altissima, con centrali non veloci sapendo che loro hanno delle punte che viaggiano al doppio di loro.
Per me l'ha preparata malissimo. Eppure, la prima mezzora ha rischiato tanto e se n'era accorto. Era ancora in tempo per metterci una pezza.

Diciamoci la verità: pensava di andare lì e fare lo spettacolo, ma ha fallito miseramente. Questo al di là delle assenze che aveva in squadra.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' inconcepibile andare a giocare al Camp Nou con quella difesa altissima, con centrali non veloci sapendo che loro hanno delle punte che viaggiano al doppio di loro.
> Per me l'ha preparata malissimo. Eppure, la prima mezzora ha rischiato tanto e se n'era accorto. Era ancora in tempo per metterci una pezza.
> 
> Diciamoci la verità: pensava di andare lì e fare lo spettacolo, ma ha fallito miseramente. Questo al di là delle assenze che aveva in squadra.



Si ma partiamo da un presupposto, Guardiola ha un'idea di calcio che non snatura per niente al mondo, nemmeno se ha tante assenze, nemmeno se la squadra è stanca, per niente al mondo. Preferisce perdere seguendo il proprio credo che vincere difendendosi o comunque snaturandosi. Da un lato questo fa bene al calcio, gli rende onore, certo a livello di risultati per il club di appartenenza questo crea sicuramente dei problemi.


----------



## Djici (7 Maggio 2015)

Il Bayern e molto piu squadra di tutte le altre... ma non aveva un fenomeno come Messi capace di fare tutto da solo.
Se rigiocano quella partita con Robben, Ribery e Alaba e senza Messi, Neymar e Jordi Alba e con Lewa al 100% e Suarez mezzo infortunato vi dico che il Bayern vinceva in scioltezza.
Avrei voluto vedere una semifinale vera... con i 22 migliori in campo... quella sarebbe stata una partita di livello assoluto.

Giuro che ad un certo momento il Bayern mi e sembrato il Milan che giocava in precampionato con un 442 con Zambrotta e Jankulovski a centrocampo... non si vedevano giocatori capaci di saltare l'uomo... potevano solo difendersi (anche se non sono andati li per farlo).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Maggio 2015)

Non bisogna sempre essere assolutisti, la palla è rotonda,
è stato eliminato da Real e Barca mica due squadrette, a questi livelli conta anche molto la fortuna.

Se facciamo l'esempio del Milan nelle Champions vinte ci sono molti episodi fortunati e al contrario in quelle perse tanta sfortuna,
il valore della squadra era sempre pressapoco lo stesso


----------



## mandraghe (7 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non bisogna sempre essere assolutisti, la palla è rotonda,
> è stato eliminato da Real e Barca mica due squadrette,* a questi livelli conta anche molto la fortuna.*
> 
> Se facciamo l'esempio del Milan nelle Champions vinte ci sono molti episodi fortunati e al contrario in quelle perse tanta sfortuna,
> il valore della squadra era sempre pressapoco lo stesso



E' quello che dicono ancora oggi i tifosi della Giuve: se a Manchester ci fosse stato Nedved....

Scherzi a parte la fortuna nei tornei ad eliminazione diretta o and/rit. conta parecchio, ed è per questo che in tali tornei capitano spesso sorprese e quasi mai vince la squadra favorita ad. es. la Danimarca nel '92 o la Grecia nel 2004, ed anche l'Italia dell'82 e del 2006.

Quindi non me la sento di dare addosso a Guardiola che è andato a giocare al Camp Nou privo di mezza squadra, se il Barça avesse avuto Messi out, non credo proprio che avrebbe portato a casa il risultato, invece la Pulce c'era, ed ovviamente ha vinto da solo la partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Maggio 2015)

Ancora non ho capita come la presenza di Messi possa spiegare un tiro nello specchio(scarso) del Bayern in 94 minuti ed una sola, vera occasione da gol. Il Bayern in porta ha Neuer che avra salvato 2 gol praticament gia fatti ieri, ma di quello non parla nessuno.
Ripeto, certo che mancavano Robben e Ribery, ma Götze, Müller, Schweinsteiger non sono mica scarponi. Il Bayern ieri e stato fortunato di non trovarsi sul 0-2 dopo pochi minuti per colpa della suicidale difesa a 3 di Guardiola.

Questo alibi non puo spiegare il fallimento del anno passato, i risultati contro le big della Bundes e le partite di Donezk e Porto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Può avere colpe o meno, ma per due anni di fila si avvicina alla finale e viene asfaltato.


In pratica se non va in finale è un fallito, come se fosse tutta colpa sua ahaha, e se va in finale è tutto merito suo...




Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma partiamo da un presupposto, Guardiola ha un'idea di calcio che non snatura per niente al mondo, nemmeno se ha tante assenze, nemmeno se la squadra è stanca, per niente al mondo. Preferisce perdere seguendo il proprio credo che vincere difendendosi o comunque snaturandosi. Da un lato questo fa bene al calcio, gli rende onore, certo a livello di risultati per il club di appartenenza questo crea sicuramente dei problemi.



Sperava giustamente di fare almeno un gol fuoricasa, se fai solo barricate non ne esci vivo facilmente dal Camp Nou se il Barca e Messi sono in gran forma.



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capita come la presenza di Messi possa spiegare un tiro nello specchio(scarso) del Bayern in 94 minuti ed una sola, vera occasione da gol. Il Bayern in porta ha Neuer che avra salvato 2 gol praticament gia fatti ieri, ma di quello non parla nessuno.
> Ripeto, certo che mancavano Robben e Ribery, ma Götze, Müller, Schweinsteiger non sono mica scarponi. Il Bayern ieri e stato fortunato di non trovarsi sul 0-2 dopo pochi minuti per colpa della suicidale difesa a 3 di Guardiola.
> 
> Questo alibi non puo spiegare il fallimento del anno passato, i risultati contro le big della Bundes e le partite di Donezk e Porto.



Infatti tutti nel barca han fatto una grande prestazione, compreso il portiere! Messi ha fatto bene dal primo minuto ma solo alla fine lui e Neymar hanno saputo concretizzare il lavoro degli altri. Poi metti un difensore decente invece di quel sacco di patate di Boateng e vediamo.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Maggio 2015)

Non so se è già stato scritto, ma per me il reale fallimento di Guardiola (oltre che vero suo limite) è stato quello di non essersi saputo adattare alla squadra che ha avuto a disposizione. Lui contempla solo quel modo di giocare e questo è un grandissimo limite, IMHO.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In pratica se non va in finale è un fallito, come se fosse tutta colpa sua ahaha, e se va in finale è tutto merito suo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



È stato ingaggiato per un motivo e per due anni di fila al momento clou si è fatto piallare. Nessuno va al Camp Nou a giocare all'arrembaggio, soprattuto sei hai due centrali lenti quanto un treno a vapore e hai un sacco di assenze in attacco.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Maggio 2015)

Ok tutto vero. 

Togliete Messi Neymar e Suarez al Barca e vediamo che succede.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2015)

A questi livelli i se, i ma e le giustificazioni non servono a nulla.


----------



## cremone (8 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capita come la presenza di Messi possa spiegare un tiro nello specchio(scarso) del Bayern in 94 minuti ed una sola, vera occasione da gol. Il Bayern in porta ha Neuer che avra salvato 2 gol praticament gia fatti ieri, ma di quello non parla nessuno.
> Ripeto, certo che mancavano Robben e Ribery, ma Götze, Müller, Schweinsteiger non sono mica scarponi. Il Bayern ieri e stato fortunato di non trovarsi sul 0-2 dopo pochi minuti per colpa della suicidale difesa a 3 di Guardiola.
> 
> Questo alibi non puo spiegare il fallimento del anno passato, i risultati contro le big della Bundes e le partite di Donezk e Porto.



Analisi perfetta


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il Bayern e molto piu squadra di tutte le altre... ma non aveva un fenomeno come Messi capace di fare tutto da solo.
> Se rigiocano quella partita con Robben, Ribery e Alaba e senza Messi, Neymar e Jordi Alba e con Lewa al 100% e Suarez mezzo infortunato vi dico che il Bayern vinceva in scioltezza.
> Avrei voluto vedere una semifinale vera... con i 22 migliori in campo... quella sarebbe stata una partita di livello assoluto.
> 
> Giuro che ad un certo momento il Bayern mi e sembrato il Milan che giocava in precampionato con un 442 con Zambrotta e Jankulovski a centrocampo... non si vedevano giocatori capaci di saltare l'uomo... potevano solo difendersi (anche se non sono andati li per farlo).



Esatto. Si citano Robben e Ribery...ma sottovalutate l'assenza di Alaba, giocatore totale. Il Bayern non aveva mezza squadra.
E se Messi non tirava fuori dal cilindro quelle perle sarebbe finita 0-0. 
TATTICAMENTE a Guardiola non si può dire nulla. Ha tenuto botta e stava per portare a casa un risultato a conti fatti clamoroso considerando la situazione.


----------

